# Get Active Africa Add Your Activity, Club or Venue



## infWDDae (Jan 21, 2013)

We understand how difficult it can be to find meeting/convention/congress/summit venues and sleeping accommodations for your events. Offer you the Most Comprehensive Africa Online Conference Venue, Incentive, Meeting, Restaurant/Function, Entertainment and Conference related Services directory. Providing you with the widest range of locations, search, social networking, facilities and user matching choices to achieve your highest company objectives and outcomes. Africa events guarantees the best venue rates in both cities and regional destinations in Africa ranging from small rooms to luxurious venues and hotels. Unlike many other parties, Africa events will not charge you for our service or add any additional fees. We will not charge your credit card, as you will pay the hotel or event venue directly for your stay.

More than 100 event venues booked every day; Africa-events provides a cost-effective commission based model, a network of over 1000 distribution partners and a personalized account management service to help you optimize your revenue.


----------

